# welche sps ist für mich die richtige?



## andreas-w211 (23 August 2007)

Hallo sps-freaks,

ich hab da mal ne frage 

ich suche eine (micro)sps, welche leicht zu programmieren ist. sie muss folgende anforderungen erfüllen:
- leicht erlernbare programmiersoftware (am liebsten nach LOGO! - art, denn damit habe ich schon mal gearbeitet).
- ein display zur anzeige der prozesswerte und zum bedienen muss einfach integriert werden können. 
- umfang: 
   -ca. 10 analog-eingänge (1 füllstand, 6Temperaturen, 3 drücke)
   -ca. 20 digital-eingänge
   -ca. 20 digital-ausgänge
   -ca. 4 analog-ausgänge
die sps soll an einer anlage eingesetzt werden, die werder besonders schnelle reaktionen benötigt, noch große sicherheitsanforderungen stellt. diese anlage ist ein rein privates ding, also muss ich mich nicht umbedingt an irgendwelche standarts halten.

da ich keine erfahrungen mit der prgrammierung von sps habe (und auch keine zeit dies erst zu erlernen) benötige ich ein system, mit dem ich schnell, am besten mit per drag&drop ein programm erstellen kann (ähnlich LOGO!). mit der step7-micro/win (s7-200) hatte ich mch schon mal kurz befasst, aber da sind anscheinend einige vorkenntnisse nötig.
was wichtig ist: ein grafikfähiges display (nach tp170-art) sollte zur bedienung (touch-display) und anzeige der werte vorhanden sein.

was denkt ihr, welches system wird am besten für mich geeignet sein?

danke,

andreas


----------



## SPSTorsten (23 August 2007)

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget?


----------



## zotos (23 August 2007)

IMHO wird das nichts.

Die technischen Anforderungen an das System die Du hast bedingen einfach auch das Du Erfahrung mit dem System hast.

Ich würde zu einem Touchpanel mit CoDeSys von Sütron oder Moeller greifen mit einer Profibus Master Schnittstelle und die I/Os von Wago oder Beckhoff.


Die Programmierung kannst Du dann ja in CFC machen das erinnert an die Logo.


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2007)

wäre da nicht die Logo! Variante der Konkurrenz eine Alternative. Die Möller Easy bietet doch ein neues Display an das an eine Easy angeschlossen werden kann. Ich glaube von der Anzahl der Eingänge müsste man das mit einer Logo! oder Easy noch hinkriegen. Glaube ich zumindest.








Starterkit bei RS


----------



## seeba (23 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> Ich glaube von der Anzahl der Eingänge müsste man das mit einer Logo! oder Easy noch hinkriegen. Glaube ich zumindest.http://www.rsonline.de/cgi-bin/bv/r...lkhfhhjfcefeceeldgkidhgk.0&cacheID=denetscape


10 AI, 10 AO, sicher?


----------



## seeba (23 August 2007)

Kann man vergessen. Maximal 4 analoge Eingänge an der easy und scheinbar auch nur 0-10V.


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2007)

kann man denn nicht beliebig die Module erweitern, da bin ich jetzt einfach mal von ausgegangen


----------



## seeba (23 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> kann man denn nicht beliebig die Module erweitern, da bin ich jetzt einfach mal von ausgegangen


Naja auch bei einer S7 ist man irgendwann am Ende. So ist das wohl auch mit der easy.


----------



## andreas-w211 (23 August 2007)

Hallo,

mein budget ist etwas flexibel  . wenn ich mit 2000€ nur für sps+panel rechne, liege ich da ganz weit daneben? (+ schatschrank, fühler, stromversorgung,...)

die funktionen der logo! reichen ja für mich (leider nicht die ein/ausgänge). ich brauche keine komplizierten oder schnellen dinge zu realisieren.

moeller hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber leider das selbe problem wie bei der logo (anzahl ein/ausgänge).
die s7/200 wäre von den funktionen wohl optimal, aber leider hab ich da so meine probleme mit der software.
das display sollte schon min. 6" haben, da ich die maschine schemenhaft darstellen möchte, damit auch jemand das ding grob überblickt, der von der maschine keine ahnung hat.

@ zotos: wer oder was ist CFC ?

vielen dank,

andreas


----------



## jabba (23 August 2007)

Hallo andreas-w211,
was sind das den für Temperaturen PT100 oder ?

Ich kann das mal für eine Vipa mit Siemens TP170A durchrechnen,
aber in dem Bereich kommst Du nicht um das erlernen von mehr als LOGO! herum.

Melde Dich bei Interesse.


----------



## andreas-w211 (24 August 2007)

Hallo jabba,

ja die temp-sensoren sind pt100. evtl. noch 2 thermoelemente (k). bei den drucksensoren bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

wenn das mit der sps nicht funzen sollte (bzw. ich die software nicht nutzen kann), dann wird es halt mit einzelnen komponenten realisiert (wie ich es bei einer anderen anlage schon gemacht habe). dann wäre der aufwand warsch. höher und die flexibilität nicht so groß, aber ich kann wenigstens alles selber machen und notfalls auch ändern.
das ich jemanden mit der programmierung beauftrage fällt aus, da es sich um eine maschine handelt, welche es so noch nicht gibt und es dementsprechend viele faktoren gibt, die ich nicht vollständig berechnen kann. und somit muss ich die sps im griff haben, um mal schnell was ändern zu können.
wenn man eine s7-200 mit der logo-software programmieren könnte wären meine probleme warscheinlich gelöst :s13::neutral:


mfg andreas


----------



## Gecht (24 August 2007)

Hallo,
bitte die Begriffe SPS und Mikrocontroller nicht so lax durcheinanderwürfeln.

MC haben bestimmt ihre Berechtigung (Preis) aber für mich immer einen entscheideten Nachteil, bei Programmänderungen muss die CPU in Stop!
Ich nehme MC eigentlich nur für kleine, strikt strukturierte Anwendungen. Bei deinem I/O Aufkommen wohl nicht der Fall.

Noch zum Thema I/O: Bei nicht zeitkritischen Anwendungen lässt sich mit Muxern z.B. von Rinck Geld und Analoge I/O sparen.


----------



## MSB (24 August 2007)

@Gecht
Es gibt auch sehr viele SPS-Systeme, denen dieses IO-Aufkommen wohl ebenfalls nicht mal ein müdes lächeln,
oder Zykluszeitzucken entlocken würde, die aber trotzdem nicht im Run-Modus programmierbar sind.

@Andreas
Wenn dir selbst die Programmierung der S7-200 schon zu komplex ist, 
bzw. du keine Zeit hast dich einzuarbeiten, bleibt dir wohl wirklich nur
die gute alte VPS.
Auf eine gewisse Weise ist die S7-200 sowie andere Kompaktsteuerungen,
der Logo gar nicht mal sooo unähnlich, FUP sollte z.B. ähnlich sein,
aber halt mit deutlich gesteigerten Möglichkeiten hinsichtlich des Befehlsumfanges.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Benjamin (24 August 2007)

Die Möller Easy könnte man sogar dafür verwenden, man braucht nur mehrere Geräte über Easy-Net zu koppeln (Umsetzer von 4..20 -> 0..10V). Aber das ist nichts was man machen sollte!
Bei mehr als 4 analogen Eingängen ist die Programmierung nicht mehr sinnvoll zu lösen. Eigene leidvolle Erfahrung, da aus 4 analogen Eingängen auf einmal 5 wurden.

Aber >1500€ musst du auch hier alleine für die Hardware einplanen. OHNE Schaltschrank und Anschaltungen.

Bei Möller gibts jetzt neu das MFD4 komplett mit Codesys programmierbar, 5,7'' Touchpane, Canopen Master...
Aber mit 2000€ wirst du hier auch nicht weiterkommen.

Und IMHO ist die grafische Programmierung ala LOGO oder EASY nicht für Projekte dieser Größenordnung.


----------



## Gecht (24 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @Gecht
> Es gibt auch sehr viele SPS-Systeme, denen dieses IO-Aufkommen wohl ebenfalls nicht mal ein müdes lächeln,
> oder Zykluszeitzucken entlocken würde, die aber trotzdem nicht im Run-Modus programmierbar sind.



Hab ich doch auch garnicht gesagt. Prinzipiel gehts doch um die Anwendung:
z.B. bei Gebäudeautomatiesierung gehen alle Lichter aus wenn man mal kurz einen Taster anflickt usw. (geht schonmal garnicht!)
Das ganze hier sieht nach einem Aquarium aus. Ist es zumutbar das alle Fischlein kieloben schwimmen, wenn man Programmänderungen vornimmt?

Man fickt sich doch immer selbst bei der Inbetriebnahme mit solchen Sytemen und ich würde von dir als Beispiel genannte nur im äussersten Notfall einsetzen.


----------



## andreas-w211 (24 August 2007)

Hallo,

also nochmal zum preis: die 2000€ sind keine grenze, nur mal s grob allein für die sps angedacht. wenns mehr wird, dann wirds halt mehr.....

ich habe die demoversion step7-micro/win installiert und ma ein wenig geschaut. im fup erkenne ich schon ähnlichkeiten zur logo, aber es ist halt doch noch deutlich umfangreicher. 
weiss jemand wo ich mal ein paar beispielprogrammierungen mit beschreibung downloaden kann? damit ich wenigstens mal einen groben überblick bekomme, wie das am ende ausschauen soll.
in der hilfe der step7-micro/win-software fehlen imho so ein paar grundsätzliche beschreibungen, wie z.b. die ein- und ausgänge benannt sind, usw...

wenn ich damit trotz dem nicht zurechkommen sollte, dann werde ich warsch. doch auf die vps zurückkommen müssen.....

ich habe schon öfters was von codesys gelesen. ist diese software einfach (ähnlich logo) programmierbar?

mfg andreas


----------



## zotos (24 August 2007)

andreas-w211 schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe schon öfters was von codesys gelesen. ist diese software einfach (ähnlich logo) programmierbar?
> ...



Also ich traue mich nicht Dir zu sagen das CoDeSys einfach zu programmieren wäre. Du hast gefragt was CFC ist. [SIZE=-1]Continuous Function Charts sieht ähnlich aus wie die Logo-Programmierung.
Aber es steht Dir frei auf der Homepage von 3s (www.3s-software.com) die CoDeSys V2.3 herunterzuladen un mal rein zu schnuppern ob Dir das liegt. Die Software ist auch Simulationsfähig.

Also wenn Du das Programmieren der Logo als akzeptabel empfindest, denke ich das bei komplexeren Steuerungen hauptsächlich die Hardware Konfiguration was neues sein dürfte da ist ja bei der logo nicht so viel zu tun. Und bei der Visu egal von welchem Hersteller wirst Du auch noch neue Herausforderungen finden.

[/SIZE]


----------



## TommyG (24 August 2007)

Wenn

ich Deinen €- Rahmen sehe, dann würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle direkt in Richtung SPS orientieren, auch wenn die Einarbeitung in die Software aufwendig ist, dort 'lernst Du fürs echte Leben...'. Die ET200 von Siemens z.B. gibts ja auch in 'intelligent', also mit CPU, wäre das nichts? Frage an die Freakz: Wer wäre da noch interessant? Vipa, B&R, Wago?


Als ich eben bei RS geguckt habe, habe ich mich nur geärgert, das ich net 'mal eben' nen halbe k€ über habe' , das wäre was Feines zum Spielen, höhöhö...

Egal, um den WAF- Faktor meiner Klappertechnik Brunnen und Bewässerungssteuerung) zu erhöhen macht bei mir eine 412er Easy fleißig ihren Dienst. Eine Visu mit Tochpanel wäre, seitdem ich die Möglichkeiten im Job kennengelernt habe, das Optimum, aber meine Portokasse ist zur Zeit aus Zwiebelleder...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ge-nka (24 August 2007)

andreas-w211 schrieb:


> Hallo sps-freaks,
> 
> ich suche eine (micro)sps, welche leicht zu programmieren ist. sie muss folgende anforderungen erfüllen:
> - leicht erlernbare programmiersoftware (am liebsten nach LOGO! - art, denn damit habe ich schon mal gearbeitet).
> ...



Kuck mal die Steurung Crouzet M3 an,klick,
die leicht erlernbare Programmiersoftware  nach LOGO - art hat sie,
aber mit Anzahl der Eingänge -Ausgänge(AI-s)  muss du deine Steuerung auf zwei  Kontroller(CPUs) teilen.

Vorteile :
 Programmiersoftware wie LOGO (freeware),
 ungefähr  3X größeren Speicherplatz (700FB ,xd26) wie LOGO(200FB)
 18x4 Text Display ,
 6AI (0-10V, xd26),                                                                            4  PWM Ausgänge bei xd26-s (über zusätzliche Wandler möglich  0-10V)

mögliche Anzahl an DI 30 (davon 6, 0-10v)
mögliche Anzahl an DA20 (davon 4, PWM)
oder bei zwei CPUspro Kontroller:
22 DI+2AI(davon 6, 0-10v)
14 DA+2AA(davon 4PWM)

bis -20°C Einsetzbar,im Vergleich die meisten sind bis 0°C dabei.

Kostenfaktor 3-4 biliger als eine ausgewachsene SPS

Nachteile :
für deine Aufgabe muss die Steurung durch zwei Kontroller teilen,

Kein standartmäßiger Grafischer Display,obwohl gibts eine Modbus
erweiterung mit "4 Ganzzahlen" (slave)über die man Signale austauschen kann
oder eine Ethernet Erweiterung "8 Ganzzähligezahlen" (slave)aber ohne 
tiefer in die Materie zu steigen,wird es wohl nichts so ein Display /PC mit
Modbus/Ethernet on Board anzuschließen.


----------



## andreas-w211 (25 August 2007)

Hallo ge-nka,

hört sich fast nach dem an was ich suche , danke!

zu dem display: evtl. finde ich ja ne variante ohne touchdisplay, sondern nur zur anzeige, macht bei so ner anlage schon was her (da die anlage nicht jeder sofort überbickt).
die analogeingäge kann ich evtl. auf 6 begrenzen. da sich die maschine aus 2 teilsystemen zusammensetzt kann man bei dem preis ja auch 2 getrennte systeme verbauen.

mfg andreas


----------



## andreas-w211 (28 August 2007)

Hallo,

zuerst möchte ich mich noch mal bei ge-nka bedanken!!! 
die software ist (auch für mich  ) sehr leicht zu bedienen. klar- ein richtiger sps-profi lacht sich drüber tot, aber es ist halt nicht jeder sps-profi, und für viele anwendungen ist das nicht nötig. und ganz nebenbei: der preis ist ja super!

jetzt habe ich noch das problem mit dem display.
ein display, welches nur die werte (bzw. den prozess grafisch) darstellt wäre ein minimum. ein touch-display, wo man auch ein paar werte ändern kann (zb. parameter der anlage) und eine detailierte ansicht hat wäre das optimum. 
wer weiss wie ich das realisieren kann? geht das über die modbus oder ethernet-schnittstelle?

mfg andreas


----------



## ge-nka (28 August 2007)

Wie ist das mit so einem Display ,was fertiges von  Crouzet,
zwar keine  Grafik , aber man kann bestimmte (einprogrammierte) Prozesswerte ändern und Fehler/Warnungen  anzeigen.
http://www.crouzet.com/catalogue_we...ller-Accessories-for-Millenium-3-ENG-6411.htm

Man muss noch dazu berücksichtigen beim Einsatz eines Modbus/Ethernet 
Erweiterung ,schmilzt die Anzahl der I/O auf 24E/16A.


----------



## ge-nka (28 August 2007)

Andere möglichkeit wäre ,über Seriele Schnittstelle (Programierkabel)
und SL-IN , SL-OUT Bausteine + DEC/BIN, BIN/DEC Bausteine 
einen PC mit selbstgeschriebenem VISU ansprechen ,die über RS232 (COM)
die Zustände anzeigt und Steuerung ist möglich.

Wie man das PC seitig macht (RS232 ansprechen )weiß ich nicht .
PLC-seitig  könnte es so aussehen:


----------



## andreas-w211 (31 August 2007)

Hallo,

das millenium3-display ist mir bekannt, aber für die alleinige darstellung der werte nicht ausreichend.
gibt es denn keine variante mit dem Modbus RS-485-controller oder mit dem ethernet-controller ein display anzusteuern? 
laut der beschreibung von crouzet kann man mit der schnittstelle: "Datenübertragung der Ein-/Ausgangszustände oder der internen Werte über Netzwerke"
wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist es möglich die ein und ausgangszustände uber modbus rs-485 auszugeben, aber es ist nicht möglich bestimmte sachen anzusteuern. d.h. es wäre eine reine anzeige, kein touchdisplay. liege ich da richtig?

mfg andreas


----------

